# betta setup ok? and other Betta possibly in trouble?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, i would like to ask a question about my set up. I have a betta in a 2.5 gallon with green cryptocoryne and hornwort. are these plants good for the betta and the size tank? Also, my friend has a betta and it has an odd black circle on his side. It looks like just the colors changing, but i'm not really sure. 

Thanks


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

pictures of the other betta please. ANd yes that will be fine for your tank... if any hornwort dies take the dead out as it can cause ALOT of ammonia and that will burn your betta


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know about my tank And we found out that it's a fungus and he's using melafix for it Thank you


----------

